# Marine ick (in QT awaiting treatment)



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

So one of my clowns is in the later stages of marine velvet. I have also just noticed that my other clown fish is rubbing against the back of the tank. I was told that the best thing would be to use a uv sterilizer but after doing some research I have read that, that is not really effective after you have the disease as only some of the disease will get sucked into it. 
I was also told that the reef/invert meds usually are not effective enough on the disease. So I am really stuck on what to do here. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Copper is the only treatment that works for Marine Velvet as far as I know, but it is deadly for live rock (bacteria) and corals & unfortunately, clownfish are sensitive to copper.

Quite a few local reefers have lost a lot of fish in the last year/year & a half to Marine velvet (including myself).


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Anthony 
Now I am confused I noticed the spots around 3 days ago, from what I have been reading usually with velvet, death occurs fast. From looking at pics online ick /white spot and velvet look almost the same to me and have quite similar symptoms. Now I am not sure what is could be.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Velvet is not common. It appears as more of a silvery sheen on the fish for lack of a better description. Yes if it was velvet that would likely have been dead days ago.
If it is Ick you would be better off removing the fish and treating it in a quarantine tank. UV will kill the parasite but is best for prevention rather then a treatment.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Grant you have givin me some hope. 
I am going to quarantine (I have only a 12 gallon tank) and use stability for the bacteria and then dose Cupramine. They are going to stay in this tank for about 2 months to give them time to heal and to ensure all the parasites in the main tank die off. I am hopeful this is going to turn out for the better as one of the fish is my fav. What do you think that chances of survival are at this point? One looks like he is covered in spots, not eating anything today, seems to be breathing heavy but still swimming around. The other has no other signs but flashing once in awhile. Advice appreciated


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Thank you Grant you have givin me some hope.
> I am going to quarantine (I have only a 12 gallon tank) and use stability for the bacteria and then dose Cupramine. They are going to stay in this tank for about 2 months to give them time to heal and to ensure all the parasites in the main tank die off. I am hopeful this is going to turn out for the better as one of the fish is my fav. What do you think that chances of survival are at this point? One looks like he is covered in spots, not eating anything today, seems to be breathing heavy but still swimming around. The other has no other signs but flashing once in awhile. Advice appreciated


Make sure you have cleaner shrimp in the main display to help prevent this in the future. Cupramine is fine but assuming you are successful the fish will likely be free of parasites in under a week. Good luck!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your help Grant. 
I now am acclimatizing the fish to the 12 gallon QT. We have taken the sponge out of the skimmer in hopes that it may have bacteria in it. I have also added the first dose of stability in. I have heard mixed reviews about the cupramine killing of the bacteria, so I decided it was worth a shoot. I also picked up the cooper and ammonia test kits to keep an eye out. I put a log deco in the tank to hopefully make them feel more comfortable. I will be adding the cupramine in a few hours after they settle in a bit. Here's to hoping it is going to work.


----------

